
Nginx Security Advisory (CVE-2018-16843, CVE-2018-16844) – in HTTP2 and MP4 - thresh
http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-announce/2018/000220.html
======
thresh
The MP4 SA is available at [http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2018/00022...](http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2018/000221.html)

